# Nameservers.



## hostinfo (Nov 12, 2012)

Name servers not resolving in Apache installed servers, what could be the issue.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## throAU (Nov 13, 2012)

hostinfo said:
			
		

> Name servers not resolving in Apache installed servers, what could be the issue.



Your box is mis-configured.


----------



## Morte (Nov 13, 2012)

The dig() command should allow you to see if things are resolving. If they're not then make sure /etc/resolv.conf is pointing at a dns server which is working.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 13, 2012)

Morte said:
			
		

> ... make sure /*env*/resolv.conf is ...



Morte: you've mis-typed the path. Its: /*etc*/resolv.conf. 

throAU: respect for the answer!!!


----------

